
Microsoft Announces New Silicon Valley Campus - dougifresh94
https://news.microsoft.com/modern-campus
======
rndmize
For the love of god, could you build the thing in Hayward? Fremont?
Pleasanton? Anywhere that isn't the peninsula?

~~~
jpao79
It almost feels like it is strategically placed between the 101 exit and
Google main campus so as to be visible to Googlers who are waiting at the off
ramp...

~~~
hkmurakami
fyi they are already located there.

------
gdulli
> spaces to spark creativity with teammates

Uh oh. We know what that's code for.

> Focus and privacy can be found in a soundproof drop-in phone booth

If focus and privacy aren't properties of my primary, permanent space then I'm
not considering it a viable employment option.

~~~
cylinder
So there is an implicit promise that no work requiring focus will be expected
to be done at one's desk then?

~~~
drspacemonkey
That's pretty much what an open workspace means.

Every open workspace should come with a free pair of noise-cancelling
headphones.

------
incan1275
This feels more the fault of local government that just lets large tech
companies have their way.

If you read this:
[https://blogs.microsoft.com/?p=52550473](https://blogs.microsoft.com/?p=52550473)

you'll see that their post does not mention the housing situation at all. I
wonder where they will find all the non-engineers and execs - the janitors,
the guards, the cooks, the receptionists - who are being pushed out by every
acre that gets taken over by Apple/Google/MSFT.

------
mathattack
Didn’t they recently let a lot of folks go from Silicon Valley?

~~~
sjg007
Yep.

------
bob_theslob646
>Microsoft has begun a major modernization of its 32-acre Silicon Valley
Campus, a project that represents a significant investment in more than 2,000
employees in the San Francisco Bay Area and the company’s commitment to
creating the best employee experience in the industry. It is scheduled for
completion in December 2019.

Two years? Damn.

~~~
hkmurakami
seems pretty quick considering municipal approvals and whatnot.

